# Sub available



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

As of now, I have 2 trucks available...2000 F-250 W/8' Fisher and a 2001 F-550 W/9' Fisher and 3 yd Fisher sander. We are in the Danbury, CT area but can travel to most parts of Fairfield County, some parts of Litchfield County and Westchester County, NY.

You can reach me in the office @ 203 270 9170.

Thanks


----------

